# The ESV and Daniel's 70 Weeks



## Devin (Jun 9, 2007)

I hope this is the correct forum for this post. Feel free to move it if it's not.



Daniel 9:25 (ESV) said:


> Know therefore and understand that from the going out of the word to restore and build Jerusalem to the coming of an anointed one, a prince, *there shall be seven weeks. Then for sixty-two weeks* it shall be built again with squares and moat, but in a troubled time.



The ESV rendering seems to present a timetable such as this:

The call to rebuild--->Seven Weeks ---> The coming of the anointed one--->62 weeks of rebuilding

Most other translations have the two sets of weeks linked together, such that:

The call to rebuild--->Seven weeks + 62 weeks -->The coming of the anointed one

Some examples:



Daniel 9:25 (NASB) said:


> So you are to know and discern that from the issuing of a decree to restore and rebuild Jerusalem until Messiah the Prince there will be seven weeks and sixty-two weeks; it will be built again, with plaza and moat, even in times of distress.





Daniel 9:25 (NKJV) said:


> Know therefore and understand,
> That from the going forth of the command
> To restore and build Jerusalem
> Until Messiah the Prince,
> ...



Thus, I have a few questions:

1. Which rendering is correct?
2. Why is the ESV different?
3. If the two sets of weeks should be added together grammatically, why are they separated at all? Why not say 69 weeks?


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jun 9, 2007)

Devin,

I'll get back to you on this -- I'm involved in sermon prep now.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jun 10, 2007)

Devin,

There’s a difficulty in the Hebrew; all of the major commentators linger at that place in extended discussion; it pertains to a Masoretic pointing / punctuation indicating a stop there to “call attention in various ways to peculiarities in the sacred text” (Chas. Wright, _Studies In Daniel’s Prophecy_, p. 206; ISBN 0865241627). The accentuating device is call an “athnach”, and is used elsewhere to the same effect. H.C. Leupold and E.J. Young also dwell on this phenomenon at length in their respective commentaries. They both prefer to ignore it (considering it not mandatory), and read the 7 sevens and 62 sevens as running together. Calvin likewise.

Stuart Olyott, in his little gem of a book on Daniel, _Dare To Stand Alone_ (EP 1982; ISBN: 0852341636), says, “The ending of the first period of seven ‘sevens’ will be when ‘the street shall be rebuilt again, and the wall, even in troublous times.’ This must surely refer to the time of Ezra and Nehemiah.” (p. 124) He then goes on to say, “Following this will be the second division of sixty-two ‘sevens’, during which nothing is predicted as happening. It is _after_ the expiry of that second division of ‘sevens’ that the Messiah shall ‘be cut off, but not for himself’ (26).” (Ibid.)

When the 7 sevens is reckoned as a unit unto itself, full stop, Messiah comes (or _some_ supposed "anointed prince"), and then 62 more _after_ that, the prophecy is botched. It is the same reading as the ESV’s forebear, the RSV. I say it is botched because we are told in verse 24 that “Seventy weeks are determined upon thy people and upon thy holy city, to finish the transgression, and to make an end of sins, and to make reconciliation for iniquity, and to bring in everlasting righteousness, and to seal up the vision and prophecy, and to anoint the most holy.” These are without doubt the work of Christ in His atoning sacrifice and the imputation of His righteousness to His people.

The ESV reading places the _70th_ week of verse 27 at the end of the world, and pertaining to the antichrist. But verse 26 says that Messiah will be cut off _after_ the 62 weeks, i.e., in the 70th week. In that 27th verse the One confirming the covenant with many for one week, and causing the sacrifice and oblation to cease is Messiah, the Christ.

I would suggest looking through the commentaries referred to to see the complexity of the passage, and the Holy Spirit-illumined exposition therein. Per the saying, “He who says it simplest says it best,” Olyott’s work is priceless. (I can’t get away from these Reformed Baptists and their godly excellence! I remain a paedo, however, like a bulldog with a bone in its mouth.)

Hope this helps.

Steve


----------



## Tallen (Jun 18, 2007)

Excellent post Steve, thank for the insight.


----------

